# Weekend Away



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Off tomorrow for the weekend. Going to Haworth, West Yorkshire. Can't wait. Just checked the van, loaded up, just got to shop tomorrow after the night shift then wey-hey away we go. Park on car-park for £1.60 per day then free to park all night. Good pubs and walks ont t'hills.
Anyone else out this weekend? If yes then happy and safe travels to you all and don't forget to wave :hello2: :hello2: :hello2: :hello2: 
Johnny F


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Have a great weekend, which car park is it that you use?, we may have a trip there one weekend with sister & brother in law, 
We are jealous as we cant get away till end of April,  Haworth sounds nice and its not too far for us, if I can get a Saturday off that is
Anne


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Hi Johnny, have you added it to the Campsites / Stopovers Map? Have a good weekend.

Ralph


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

We are off Friday night to the CC site at Abbeywood in preparationfor our visit to Twickenham on Sunday. Hopefully we will have a result to "crow" about (bearing in mind we are playing the French!) but I fear that may be unlikely!


As we have a "spare" day on Saturday we intend to visit Greenwich for the first time which is only a short distance away

PilgrimPhil


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we are off down to eastbourne to a family members 21st birthday party. we are staying at sharnfold farm cc site. we have stayed here once before and were quite impressed especially with the farm shop which sells all sorts of yummy home made things which will no doubt cost us a small fortune....but hey ho!!!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Were off to a local site, just to say we've been away! Im getting stir crazy in these four walls, especially seen as the suns been out a lot the past few days.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

We can't go away this weekend but as a compromise and cos we're really jealous of everyone else going away we are going to park on the promenade where we live in Morecambe and chill out.

Suzy


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Anne, as you get into the town follow the coach signs. There is no problem parking. Will take a few piccies and post when we get back and will add to database with proper directions.

Hi Suzy, we called in at Morecambe the other week as I used to work at the fire station, behind the bingo many moons ago (till it moved). I have some very fond memories of fund raising at Pontins.
Johnny F


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Johhny,
I know the place well. We used to live in Oakworth the daughters boyfriend still does. 
For anyone that has not been to Howarth it is well worth a trip. Just walking down the cobbled street with all of the shops. You will have a blast from the past and will be able to buy all of them items you thought they no longer made.
Johhny have a beautiful week-end.

Steve


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Hi Suzy, we called in at Morecambe the other week as I used to work at the fire station, behind the bingo many moons ago (till it moved). I have some very fond memories of fund raising at Pontins.
> Johnny F


Let us know next time you are in the area and we can meet up

Suzanne


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

quote "For anyone that has not been to Howarth it is well worth a trip. Just walking down the cobbled street with all of the shops. You will have a blast from the past and will be able to buy all of them items you thought they no longer made." 

Steve you mean I will be able to buy a Donkey Stone, Wow!! :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Anne
Never saw any stoned donkeys on my visits :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Just got back from a great weekend. Parked on the coach park/car park (legally) for the princely sum of £3.90 for three days and two nights < £1.30 per day free night parking>.
The car park is easy to find and there are loads of spaces.
As you get into Haworth, find The Old Hall Inn pub and turn up the side where it says Coach Parking. Follow road to car park and pay and find a spot. There is a lower level where we stopped or you can drive up to the higher levels.
A trip up the old main street is great as it takes you back to the 40's. There is a 40's weekend in May where they all dress up in 40's gear which is well worth going to.
Isn't motor homing brilliant?
Johnny F


----------

